# How to lose weight fast.



## larrybrown06 (Dec 14, 2011)

1.Drink plenty of water. First how to shed weight quickly tip is that our system needs a lot of water so give in to water. Water is not just way to get rid of out toxins but if you have more water in your system you will generally experience healthier and stronger.

2. Begin your day with a cup of water. As soon as you awaken, drink down a cup of cool water. Itâ€™s a wonderful way to begin with you day and you only need a less quantity of your breakfast take in after that. A cup of water lets out all your digestive mindset and sort of lubricates the interior of your system.

3.Drink a cup of water before you begin the meal. Water naturally needs some space so that you experience larger without actually having to stuff yourself.

4. Eat clean berries instead of drinking liquid. Juice is often syrupy but fruit have natural sweets. When you eat clean berries, you are taking in a lot of fiber, which is needed by the body


----------



## sara145wilson (Dec 17, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *larrybrown06* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 1.Drink plenty of water. First how to shed weight quickly tip is that our system needs a lot of water so give in to water. Water is not just way to get rid of out toxins but if you have more water in your system you will generally experience healthier and stronger.
> ...


 The tips shared by you on weight loss is good and thanks of telling this to us...


----------



## Ms-Jelena (Dec 18, 2011)

I always thought you are meant to drink a cup of warm water with some lemon in the morning so it kickstarts your metabolism. Models do it apparently  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Misha Smith (Feb 14, 2012)

I guess there is really no way to lose weight fast. I believed that exercise and balance meal is still the best.


----------



## shanrocks888 (Feb 14, 2012)

i have recently lost over 5 stones it took me a year, I ate sensibly, never missed breakfast ,never ever ever! lunch cuppa soup and brown bread sandwich with meat/cheese and salad, piece of fruit and biscuit(go ahead) tea time get plate bigger than a side plate smaller than a large dinner plate, 3/4 should be veg, lots of broccolli carrots, cauliflower and 1or 2 potatoes and 1/4 meat/fish. All these While searching net i got these this from daily fitness site. Treat yourself regularly and dont feel guilty!! also I swam for 1 hour 6/7 days week used my bike instead of the car and walked the dog... look 10 yrs younger!!! struggling right now with the festivities but am still swimming !!! most of all dont give up good bad or indifferent I went a club and got weighed every single week and still do. but you dont have to do that I needed the encouragement, i even ended up getting a makeover for a glossy mag! what pressure is on me now!!! hope this helps good luck !!!


----------



## comcath (Feb 20, 2012)

I don't think any way to loose weight fast. It has to be gradual.


----------



## seasideskincare (Feb 28, 2012)

I agree if you want your weight to stay off.You won't do anything like fasts, you will use just diet and exercise.


----------



## EuropaInt (Mar 2, 2012)

Well i am telling you from my personal experience. follow a good exercise regimen and after 6 PM eat little or nothing.


----------



## tissy (Mar 23, 2012)

I have tried many diets...Paleo, Atkins etc but i do the best when i just stick to three meals per day. I can eat large meals or fatty meals occasionally but if i stick to this and drink loads of water i lose the most weight.


----------



## clairdak (Mar 26, 2012)

I added a workout program - 4 times a week - reduced sugar intake and I also added in a couple supplements and lost 48 pounds. 

I also started documenting my weekly diet and exercise routine with a goal sheet. It is was a life saving. I was able to plan in advance my diet and exercise routine and it helped me to stay on track and also to see what my biggest challenges were. I became a member of an online site and received a goal sheet there are also a lot of weight loss tips and tools the support my weight loss goals. So I need to lose 31 more pounds but I am on my way.


----------



## thomasmite996 (Mar 28, 2012)

I have some tips to loss weight:-   Daily exercise for 30 to 40 mints, Do other activities like swimming, running, cycling, walk etc, Use fresh fruits, Eat raw and boiled vegetables mostly, Neglect all the fat and oily foods, Take proper rest, Drink 8 to 10 glasses of water.  Avoid smoking and other drugs...


----------



## Cheryl Madison (May 28, 2012)

Try some healthy low calorie foods they are not only good for your waist line, but they are also good for your skin. If you eat the right foods you will have better looking skin. Have you heard of turnip chips they are a great alternative to potato chips and pretty tasty. And eating smaller portions is definitely key to losing weight and getting healthy. 

Here are some other weight loss tips; it is important to plan out your diet and fitness routine because it helps you stay focused. Choose some healthy meals and snacks there are so many options like the turnip chips or baked sweat potato fries. I have recently started eating healthy and for the first time I appreciate food and eat very little junk food.


----------



## Geek (May 28, 2012)

MuT's seo keeps luring spammers.  Spam will not be tolerated.


----------



## Phineas (Feb 6, 2013)

For the fast weight loss through the natural way you should:

Do the cardio exercises daily for at least one hour.

Take at least 2 cups of green tea daily.

Drink more orange, and grapefruit juices with the empty stomach.

Play some sports daily.

Eat fish and fish oil.


----------



## LisaF1163 (Feb 12, 2013)

> Originally Posted by *Misha Smith* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I guess there is really no way to lose weight fast. I believed that exercise and balance meal is still the best.





> Originally Posted by *comcath* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I don't think any way to loose weight fast. It has to be gradual.


 Yes to both of these.  I've been on Nutrisystem since May, and have lost 40 lbs. so far (_goal is 45, so I have 5 lbs. to go_).  And even on Nutrisystem, it's not a quick weight loss method - you're only supposed to lose 1 to 2 lbs. a week, because it's healthier that way.  You do eat the NS food, but they teach you to eat healthier and in smaller portions in general so that when you go off it, you don't gain it all back.  Plus, slower weight loss is not only healthier, but it gives you a better chance of keeping it off.  The "lose weight fast!" diets don't teach you healthier eating or keeping up with a steady exercise routine, which is important.  One of the things I heard at NS that is always a good thing to remember is, "You didn't gain all the weight overnight, so you can't expect to lose it all overnight."

However, one of the things that larrybrown06 is entirely correct about is water.  Drink TONS of water - it fills you up, it keeps makes your skin glowy, and it helps kick start your metabolism and aids your digestion.


----------



## carabeth87 (Apr 28, 2013)

I work out but also started the advocare 24 day challenge! It's amazing! So much I signed up just so I could be a distributer and get 20 % off even though I'm not wanting to sell anything. Lol! I also work out 25 minutes a day but this program gives me the energy I need! http://www.advocare.com/130448945


----------



## clairdak (Nov 27, 2013)

Quote: Originally Posted by *clairdak* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  I added a workout program - 4 times a week - reduced sugar intake and I also added in a couple supplements and lost 48 pounds. 

I also started documenting my weekly diet and exercise routine with a goal sheet. It is was a life saving. I was able to plan in advance my diet and exercise routine and it helped me to stay on track and also to see what my biggest challenges were. I became a member of an online site and received a goal sheet there are also a lot of weight loss tips and tools the support my weight loss goals. So I need to lose 31 more pounds but I am on my way.


----------



## Olga Ok (Nov 27, 2013)

Whats been working for me is clean eating (with cheat meals, of course) and HIIT workouts together with Weight Training days. I current favorite combo right now is Beachbody's T25 and P90x on alternate days. And no, I am in no way associated with the brand. I feel like only cardio makes me loose weight but looks like "spaghetti" for the lack of better word. And weights give some definitions to my body. No, you won't be bulky unless you do low reps and high weights, and by high I mean something like 80-300 lbs. I always make sure that I have cheat meals /snacks (5-6 a week and I count bagels there also) or it's easy to binge. At the moment I'm 120 lbs at 5'5 but looking to gain some muscle mass in a few months.

Forgot to add, NEVER EVER make yourself go hungry for long periods of time. Your body will start saving fat the next time you eat after a long starve. 5-6 meals every 2-3 hours, 2-3 of them snacks like an apple &amp; a few nuts, plain yoghurt, etc. Load on veggies and protein, plus some slow digesting carbs like brown rice. Listen to your body but try to identify when it is just an addiction craving withdrawal.


----------



## SarahNull (Jan 17, 2014)

Eat low carb. Do not go under 20 grams a day, but also do not go over. (With Atkins drinks and bars, etc. it's not as hard as it is)

Eat 8 small meals. (instead of 3 large meals).

Cut out meat and incorporate more soy and nuts. (as a vegetarian of many years, you will lose when doing this)

Workout everyday for an hour for the first two weeks. If in pain, pop a Tylenol. Do muscle confusion with cross training cardio. Incorporate strength training later.

Drink at least 4-8 water bottles a day. Drink while working out on top of the water you must have.

Take a supplement. Green Coffee Bean Extract works for energy. Ephedra is powerful, so if you take it, take it in moderation.

Don't drive to work - ride your bike. In fact, ride your bike or walk everywhere. Even if you live far, etc.

You will lose a lot of weight quick if you just follow this simple method.


----------



## dennis1933 (Jan 19, 2014)

I wouldn't advice you to lose weight fast. You didn't get weight fast so you shouldn't loose weight fast.

Try runnuig every day until you get to run one hour every day. Runnig on beach(sand) or uppward a hill it will be much better if you can do it. And control your died, do not eat as much as you are used to.


----------



## Bflopolska (Jan 22, 2014)

Weight loss surgery is not an easy fix and is not for everybody. In fact, if there is a mental illness history, surgery can only exacerbate the issue. That being said, there is no way to safely lose weight fast. Most diets are nonsense. The only ones that have long-term benefits to weight reduction and overall health are the so-called Mediterranean Diet, and those following the American Diabetic Association guidelines. Respectfully speaking @alisha7526, health is not a waste of time, and the only diets that lead to depression are the overly-restrictive faddish programs that do not provide adequate nutrition.


----------



## vickykeys (Jan 31, 2014)

I agree with everybody saying that there is no healthy way to lose weight fast. If you want to lose it and keep it off you have to change your life style and that takes time to stick. Why blast yourself into a totally different diet and exercise regimen in the first place ? That just adds stress and pretty much guarantees you won't be able to stick to it.

Try starting out by eating a big nutritious breakfast, and then decreasing the food intake for lunch and finishing the day with a salad preferably 3 hours or more before bedtime.

This alone will not only improve your mental and physical health but give you a sense of accomplishment. Then start adding other positive changes to your new lifestyle and diet choices. Don't feel like you have to rush into this. Empower yourself with knowledge of healthy foods that YOU like to eat, and take it from there.


----------



## angie828 (Feb 12, 2014)

I agree that drinking water will really help you lose weight.  I started drinking 8 cups of water a day and it really does help keep me fuller.


----------



## Evlin (Mar 7, 2014)

Here are a few tips to lose your weight fast.

- Join the soda club. Like most people, I love carbonated beverages. However, unlike most people, I love unflavored carbonated beverages â€“ and if your tongue is attune to sugary-sweet drinks, youâ€™re also the kind of person who believes that club soda tastes salty (even when it contains no sodium). Make the move to an unflavored drink sooner rather than later. If you need help along the way, lemons and limes can be your best friends. If youâ€™re going to drink something more than water, at least make sure itâ€™s not going to hinder your progress. If youâ€™re a sugary-soda drinker, dropping it from your daily routine altogether will help you drop ~5 or more pounds in a single week (WITHOUT doing anything else).

- Fiber good. When you start to lose fat, youâ€™re probably going to get constipated. Yeah, it happens more frequently than we care to admit (or share). You should have a good amount of fiber every day, anyway. Fiber is very important to your health (and your weight loss goals). Try the Metamucil snack wafers for a quick fiber infusion. Then, magnesium citrate for thoseâ€¦ â€œstuckâ€ moments, in which youâ€™ll find yourself from time to time. Stick a bottle or two of that in your fridge for safe keeping, and donâ€™t plan on going anywhere for 24 hours after taking a dose (trust me, trust me, trust me).

- Identify your exercise. No exercise was created equal. You might like running, so run. You might like jogging, so jog. You might like stationary bikes, so bike stationarily. Find the one that works best for you â€“ that isnâ€™t too much of a chore for you to do regularly throughout the week. Donâ€™t pick a routine that you donâ€™t like â€“ or you wonâ€™t want to do it, and you certainly wonâ€™t stick with it for long. I also wouldnâ€™t recommend buying into that whole â€œno pain, no gainâ€ mantra. Iâ€™ve lost weight without hurting myself, and you probably can, too.

- Dietary control and exercise. Itâ€™s true what they say â€“ all you need to do is watch what you eat, and expend more energy than you consume. Itâ€™s really that simple. You can quit reading this list now, you now know everything you need to know and didnâ€™t need to fork over $500 for the privilege of me telling you the secret of losing weight. You donâ€™t need to read a 4,000 page book, you donâ€™t have to buy a tape series, you donâ€™t need to stay up late at night to watch infomercials to understand this basic premise. Itâ€™s 100% true.


----------



## Richie (Mar 14, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *Evlin* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  Here are a few tips to lose your weight fast.

- Join the soda club. Like most people, I love carbonated beverages. However, unlike most people, I love unflavored carbonated beverages â€“ and if your tongue is attune to sugary-sweet drinks, youâ€™re also the kind of person who believes that club soda tastes salty (even when it contains no sodium). Make the move to an unflavored drink sooner rather than later. If you need help along the way, lemons and limes can be your best friends. If youâ€™re going to drink something more than water, at least make sure itâ€™s not going to hinder your progress. If youâ€™re a sugary-soda drinker, dropping it from your daily routine altogether will help you drop ~5 or more pounds in a single week (WITHOUT doing anything else).

- Fiber good. When you start to lose fat, youâ€™re probably going to get constipated. Yeah, it happens more frequently than we care to admit (or share). You should have a good amount of fiber every day, anyway. Fiber is very important to your health (and your weight loss goals). Try the Metamucil snack wafers for a quick fiber infusion. Then, magnesium citrate for thoseâ€¦ â€œstuckâ€ moments, in which youâ€™ll find yourself from time to time. Stick a bottle or two of that in your fridge for safe keeping, and donâ€™t plan on going anywhere for 24 hours after taking a dose (trust me, trust me, trust me).

- Identify your exercise. No exercise was created equal. You might like running, so run. You might like jogging, so jog. You might like stationary bikes, so bike stationarily. Find the one that works best for you â€“ that isnâ€™t too much of a chore for you to do regularly throughout the week. Donâ€™t pick a routine that you donâ€™t like â€“ or you wonâ€™t want to do it, and you certainly wonâ€™t stick with it for long. I also wouldnâ€™t recommend buying into that whole â€œno pain, no gainâ€ mantra. Iâ€™ve lost weight without hurting myself, and you probably can, too.

- Dietary control and exercise. Itâ€™s true what they say â€“ all you need to do is watch what you eat, and expend more energy than you consume. Itâ€™s really that simple. You can quit reading this list now, you now know everything you need to know and didnâ€™t need to fork over $500 for the privilege of me telling you the secret of losing weight. You donâ€™t need to read a 4,000 page book, you donâ€™t have to buy a tape series, you donâ€™t need to stay up late at night to watch infomercials to understand this basic premise. Itâ€™s 100% true.

Totally with you on the soda. Even diet soda is bad for weight loss. The artificial sweeteners apparently prompt your body to make insulin which tells your body to start storing fat!

I've cut down my soda drinking, we'll see how it goes  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## MichaelAnsara (Apr 3, 2014)

For losing weight quickly exercise is important but with exercise we should do some useful tools for fat lose. Drinking too much water is very useful because water burns extra calories and fat. Green tea and coffee are also good.


----------



## MichaelAnsara (Apr 5, 2014)

Quote: Originally Posted by *MichaelAnsara* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
  For losing weight quickly exercise is important but with exercise we should do some useful tools for fat lose. Drinking too much water is very useful because water burns extra calories and fat. Green tea and coffee are also good.


----------



## clairdak (Sep 30, 2014)

Cheryl Madison said:


> Try some healthy low calorie foods they are not only good for your waist line, but they are also good for your skin. If you eat the right foods you will have better looking skin. Have you heard of turnip chips they are a great alternative to potato chips and pretty tasty. And eating smaller portions is definitely key to losing weight and getting healthy.
> 
> Here are some other weight loss tips; it is important to plan out your diet and fitness routine because it helps you stay focused. Choose some healthy meals and snacks there are so many options like the turnip chips or baked sweat potato fries. I have recently started eating healthy and for the first time I appreciate food and eat very little junk food.


The diet goal sheet really helped me.


----------



## clairdak (Sep 30, 2014)

clairdak said:


> The diet goal sheet really helped me.


----------



## Green Healthy (Oct 1, 2014)

In this article you will find out  how to pump up quickly and effectively your lower abdominal muscles, how to lose belly fat and make your stomach look flat - http://greenhealthy.org/perfect-abdomen-60-days/


----------



## pdxevergreen (Oct 1, 2014)

The most important thing to remember if you want to lose weight fast is to stay healthy.  Weight loss can be fast.....but you must make sure you don't make your body sidk while doing it.  This is an excellent guide to losing weight the RIGHT way.


----------



## jennyjoy (Jul 27, 2015)

There is no quick healthy way to lose weight fast.  Eating healthy and exercise is the only way to healthily get in shape.  I really like doing at home workout programs.  There is a new one coming out called Cize- http://www.beachbody.com/product/fitness_programs/cize-dance-workout.do  It's different style then I am used to but it looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## SaskiaFernandez (Jul 30, 2015)

Drinking lots of water is so important, it's amazing how many people forget that  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## EverythingRachel (Aug 18, 2015)

Losing weight fast generally will not stay off. You want to lose weight gradually by making changes in your diet and exercise routines.

If anyone is interested in tips, motivation, challenges, healthy recipes and random things, I've been building my blog for the last year and just now back at it. Take a look at it for any additional inspiration you may need! (Link removed)


----------



## crystalfisk282 (Dec 6, 2015)

People now a days eat more cholesterol food which is very dangerous for health. We must eat rich in protien food.... drink water... and must exercise daily... That the only healthy way by which we can keep purself fit and healthy


----------



## LionelHardesty (Feb 20, 2016)

Decrease your weight while doing exercise not more only for 10 minutes every day in morning and after 10 days you can judge that effects on your body. rather no need to compromise with meal,


----------



## kongenavtys (Mar 3, 2016)

This thread has been captured by spam links now...


Just saying.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

But strong self dicipline regarding excercise is the only way to loosing weights. You can go on a diet and be as strict as possible, but you will never reach your goals unless you excercise a lot.


----------



## Tussi (Mar 17, 2016)

Green tea for me - all day long. It does really good in shedding the fat and you can make it to be pretty tasty as well. There are lots of sorts sold out online and offline - my favorite one is from https://liftmode.com/ ...

I love the feeling one gets when one starts controlling body weight and nutrition ... it keeps you motivated in other life spheres as well   /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />. Have a great night everybody


----------



## AndersonMike (Jun 19, 2016)

Exercise and diet both are very important for weight lose. A person who wants to lose weight should try to do regular exercise and also try to maintain diet.


----------

